# My mental block. It's always there.



## Red Ranger (Jul 28, 2009)

I love Muay Thai and I love doing it, but I want to be good. I want to be great, I want to grow up and be successful with it, possibly have a career with it. And then there's the dreams, such as fighting in K1 or something.

Then I look at who I am. Who am I? I'm 16, never scored a point in a regulation game in my whole life, training at a gym in Middle Tennessee. 

A lot of the greats grew up doing this since they were children, fighting in the heart of Thailand where it's the national sport. They train under the best. And those who weren't born there, some move to Thailand when they are like, 19, and train there. I don't see myself doing that. Not that I don't want to, but thats alot to aspire to. 

Everything I do seems like it won't be enough to be one of the best, mostly because of the oppurtunities I've been offered, it seems.


ALSO: On an unrelated note, whats your favorite/ most effective ways of getting the clinch? Because right now I mostly do a teep straight into a jab and then just slap my forearms across their cheeks. Works pretty good but my sparring partners are figuring it out lol


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 28, 2009)

You don't need to move to Thailand to get great training, you can find that all over.  You do have to work your butt off though.  The top guys always are pretty much living in the gym, and very few ever make a decent living from fighting, even in the top events, there are guys only getting 4 digit salaries for a fight.  You have to be doing it because you love doing it.


----------



## Akira (Jul 28, 2009)

See I used to think the same as you. I really wanted to be a professional fighter. I talked to my trainer in Australia about it and his opinion was "well you can't do that because you're not thai". I talked to another thai trainer who was in Australia and he said the same thing. Now I'm living and training in Thailand, and I had my first professional fight last night. My point is you can't sit around and dwell on these things. Life is what you make it and sometimes you need to create your own opportunities.

You're 16 which is still young enough to make a start in it, and a career later on if you want. Don't give up! 

Best thing for you to do is train your *** off, get some local fights, come to Thailand for 3/4 months after you've got some experience and get hooked up with a promoter with good connections.

Regarding your question on the clinch, mine is jab, teep, step up knee and clinch them up.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Jul 29, 2009)

First off you are too young to fall into a negative mind space.  You must adjust your thinking especially if you want to be a fighter.  You have to replace that negative thinking with a positive game plan reinforced by positive thinking.

Dont let anybody tell you this or that.  There are people who have been successful at muay thai that started later in life and there have been outright failures who started very young.  Dont just lump yourself into the common denominator.

Your first goal is to train continuously, support that by reading as much as you can and watching as many fights and fighters as you can stand to keep yourself motivated and focused on the goal. Motivation and consistency is the goal.

Find people to train with that share your goals, get as much experience as possible.

If you want to go to thailand to train and fight, figure out how this can happen.  What it will entail, cost wise, time wise.  Get a gameplan lets say for two years from now or three or whatever.

A man who is focused and determined and has an active gameplan in life are usually the winners, and even if you dont win, you will still achieve your goal or move closer to your dream.

There are plenty of blogs and people like akira and others that can actively help you once you are ready to journey to thailand, rest assured you can get plenty of help once that times comes.


----------



## Wagonmancer (Jul 29, 2009)

You can't really expect yourself to be the best, you can want to, but expecting yourself to be the best will take all the enjoyment out of it for you.  Plus if you worry about how good your getting i think it can take away from your learning. Your stressed and kinda panicky instead of focused and concentrating. If your anything like me though that is easier said then done, i tend to never be happy and always expect more of myself. There's almost always going to be someone better than you you can't let it get you down. I'm 21 and just started so i understand the feeling, but in about a year when i'm done with school i plan on living in the gym like Andrew mentioned and just hoping all the work i put in can catch me up and give me a chance to compete even if it is for a shorter time than most who started young. Your 16 though you can't start doubting yourself now or you won't go anywhere. Hard work and dedication outweigh every other factor.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 29, 2009)

Do or do not. There is no try.

Seriously.

In the multitude of sports/extreme sports I've participated in my life, the people that end up making a living are usually the ones that stick to their guns. Lots of them were not even talented starting out, and they all sucked at the very beginning of their journey.

What made them stand out was a willingness to learn, train, and keep an open mind without setting unfounded goals, like "going pro."

The "Going Pro" mentality will dull your edge in a sport like MT, where you need to be thinking about your opponent, and not someone out there wanting to sponsor you (if that even happens in MT).

Train hard, take some good, fair fights, and fight like a lion when you do. Being a good gym/training partner is also key to success. The more better fighters you spar, the better it is for your training and growth.


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 3, 2009)

Remember Remy Bonjasky? He only started MT at 18, after breaking his leg. I know that one of the most daunting facts is that most Thai Nak Muay have been training since their childhood, but there's no saying that you can't be professional just because you started late. 

This isn't Olympic athletics, after all, where you're only going to do well if you're a) 12, and b) Eastern European.


----------



## Axentrik (Aug 5, 2009)

just remember you don't have to be the best to have fun.


----------



## arnuld (Sep 26, 2009)

Red Ranger said:


> I love Muay Thai and I love doing it, but I want to be good. I want to be great, I want to grow up and be successful with it, possibly have a career with it. And then there's the dreams, such as fighting in K1 or something.



you have the same dreams as me, except I don't want to fight in K1 




Red Ranger said:


> Then I look at who I am. Who am I? I'm 16, never scored a point in a regulation game in my whole life, training at a gym in Middle Tennessee.


 

I am 29, when you turn 29, you got many responsibilities and tensions in Life. You are just 16, pretty young age to start. In my experience, very much of a correct age for you to start learning right now and become a an action start by the time you reach my age. Bruce Lee started at 13.





Red Ranger said:


> A lot of the greats grew up doing this since they were children, fighting in the heart of Thailand where it's the national sport. They train under the best. And those who weren't born there, some move to Thailand when they are like, 19, and train there. I don't see myself doing that. Not that I don't want to, but thats alot to aspire to.
> 
> Everything I do seems like it won't be enough to be one of the best, mostly because of the oppurtunities I've been offered, it seems.




One thing I have learned in life is "you don't become master of Kung-Fu (or Engineering, Computer Programming, Selling or any profession ) because you want to make money out of it, you master that art because you love it, because this is what makes your life worthwhile, what makes you complete and what gives you peace of mind. Trust me, when you run after money there is some thing you miss in your life. Better pursue what you love  and gain an excellent amount of still practicing it, you will never have to worry about money if you start at your current age.

Good Luck


----------



## mariaclara (Sep 26, 2009)

my nephew is 14y/o. has done  52 sessions so far. and just loves it.

he too feels bad. especially if he can't practice. 
( like if there's a holiday on his regular sked. )  His regular practice Tue-Thu-Sat./wk.

he really got depressed too. 
that was last month when he couldn't join in the local tournament. 
(they  couldn't find another junior guy his weight 55kgs.) 

So he can do some combos at home, 
he bribes me with a big sandwich just to hold the mitts for him. hehehhe

He even got my bro (his dad) to put up a punching bag at home. 
(now, he has  2)

a big part of his DVD cabinet are the Muay Thai videos he has downloaded from the internet. 

His fav? of course, Buakaw. copies his stance, kicks. everything!

K-1? Bangkok training? 

Nope. I guess he's too  busy enjoying his training to think about those things.

but maybe, I'll ask him what he thinks is missing in your training.

:hmm:


----------



## blindsage (Sep 28, 2009)

There are those who say they really want something, and there are those who are willing to do what it actually takes to get it.  You have to honestly ask yourself which one are you?


----------

